# Officer Jesse Hamilton, Pasadena, Texas



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Police Officer Jesse Hamilton 
*Pasadena Police Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Friday, August 21, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 29
*Tour of Duty:* 4 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Friday, August 21, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and wounded
Officer Jesse Hamilton was shot and killed after responding to a domestic disturbance call at a trailer park near the intersection of Shaver Road and Queens Road at approximately 6:30 am.

He had responded to the scene approximately 20 minutes earlier. As Officer Hamilton interviewed a female on the porch he learned that the male subject was armed with a handgun. Moments later the man emerged from the trailer and shot Officer Hamilton.

Another officer arriving at the scene observed the suspect standing over Officer Hamilton's body. When the suspect turned towards the officer he was shot once in the head and wounded.

Officer Hamilton was transported to Memorial Hermann Hospital-Texas Medical Center where he succumbed to his wounds.

Officer Hamilton had served with the agency for four years. He is survived by his wife, infant, and twin daughters.
Agency Contact Information
Pasadena Police Department
1114 Jeff Ginn Memorial Drive
Pasadena, TX 77506

Phone: (713) 477-1221

_*Please contact the Pasadena Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace sir.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Damn domestics!
Rest in peace Jesse.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Hamilton.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP sir


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

RIP Officer Hamilton


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Rip sir


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

RIP


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------

